# Childrens Asylum and a few extras



## LostInPa (Mar 5, 2008)

I got busted recently, so I haven't done too much.
I was cuffed and stuffed at an abandoned apartment building by an assload of cops and if you're wondering  why i didnt just run, they let a german sheppard loose after us!
So, i laid low for a little while and then decided to stop being a puss and went to a recently sold state school

(I also decided to throw in a few extra pics i never got to editing.)

1







2






3






4






5






6






7






8






9






10






11  the view from the rooftop of the building i was arrested at






12






13






14






15


----------



## chasintrail (Mar 5, 2008)

These are great. Thanks! 
14 reminds me of a place around here that I'm dying to get in, but... wish it was off the main road ;>


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Mar 5, 2008)

Love the pics....don't get caught next time!  Did you do anytime for trespass or just a sommons?  I've been eye-balling a property not too far from my house that looks like an awsome photo op, but I'm kinda a puss.


----------



## noob873 (Mar 5, 2008)

Man I always get so jealous when I see these pics of abandoned places, theres no abandoned anything around here. 
Great work, #2 is my favorite.


----------



## CanadianMe (Mar 5, 2008)

I would kill to find a site like that to shoot. I am looking around now and seeing what I can get access to, one way or another lol. Nice shots.


----------



## mstephens (Mar 5, 2008)

wow i guess i am in the same boat as canadian and noob. i just cant seem to find anywhere like this!!!


----------



## Lorielle99 (Mar 5, 2008)

wow, these are breathtaking. i want to go to an abandoned building so bad. do you have to sneak in?


----------



## LostInPa (Mar 5, 2008)

of course you sneak in.
i dont think the guards would like it if they saw you...


thanks for the comments

if you want to see more abandoned buildings go here
http://flickr.com/photos/lostinpa/sets


----------



## DSLR noob (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome stuff! I love love LOVE shots 2 and 3. It is emotion evoking, bringing the viewer to a dark time long lost, much like when you see old concentration camps or something. This would make a great location for a horror movie. I think these pictures are very high caliber with how much they make one think.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Mar 5, 2008)

Chilling images.  Very nice.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 5, 2008)

Number 2 is awesome!

And sorry to hear you got caught.  I've done urban exploring, and let me tell you, urban explores are allergic to cops.


----------



## c_lawrence (Mar 5, 2008)

#2 and #5 are my favorite... something so sad and empty with the children's slide and picture in view.  REALLY Love #2, though... 

Do you have more history on this place?  A name, years of operation? ... just curious.  

Great shots. Enjoyed looking at them, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lorielle99 (Mar 5, 2008)

i live in nj, right outside philly. where are these abanded buildings so to speak? i must venture to one.


----------



## KOrmechea (Mar 5, 2008)

Cool place.  I like the auditorium pics the most, I think.

My problem with exploring abandoned buildings (aside from finding them), lies not in the idea that I'll get into trouble for being in them, but in the fear that I may fall through a rotting floor or stair case...


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 5, 2008)

I have found some places that I could go "tour" on my own... I am just chicken about being caught... We have the old Albion college that was functional back in the 20's and then a Japanese consentration camp rubble from WWII I think... The latter I could go visit no problem.. But it is the college that I REALLY want to go see... again...( I was given a tour of one of the buildings in High School)

Great photo's L.I.P.!!!! Big fan of 1 and 2, number 2 makes me want to cry!
Way to go!!!


----------



## Mitch2742 (Mar 5, 2008)

Great photos. Where was this place?


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 6, 2008)

KOrmechea said:


> My problem with exploring abandoned buildings (aside from finding them), lies not in the idea that I'll get into trouble for being in them, but in the fear that I may fall through a rotting floor or stair case...



That is a very real danger with urban exploration.  You need to be keenly aware of your surroundings and never go alone.  Stay close to walls and don't walk across the middle of a room.  Never "break" in.  Never vandalize or take anything.  As the campers say:  Take only pictures and leave only footprints.


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 6, 2008)

what is with all these abandoned places in P.A. ???

the children's asylum is uber creepy


----------



## KristinaS (Mar 6, 2008)

I really like the theater ones, but I LOVE #2.
Pa does really seem like a hotspot for abandoned buildings. There are many around the Pittsburgh area, too. Probably nothing this cool, though.


----------



## kevinblahh (Mar 6, 2008)

excellent shots, i like these sort of themes, we have a few asylums around here that i wanna go to and get some pics. good work.


----------



## spako (Mar 6, 2008)

great shots! i love 2 and 3! great job and great editing!


----------



## mstephens (Mar 6, 2008)

i cant get over how eery these are!!! i might go scope out something in downtown lexington this weekend. or i could take a trip out to louisville and go to waverly hills sanitorium and TB hospital


----------



## Roger (Mar 6, 2008)

stunning work indeed, very impressive locations and I like your processing too, it suits the subject perfectly...#2,#3 and the last are my faves from this set.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 6, 2008)

Phenomenal shots. Some of 'em really do stir an emotional response, and your post processing has really brought out the abandoned, bleak, chilling feel to them. My faves are 2, 3, 5, 6, and 15.

Just out of interest, were you ever charged? And if so, have the charges now been dropped?

And to those inspired by these shots to go out and explore abandoned buildings, read nealjpage's advice (post 17 above). You might also want to make sure someone who's not with you (and your buddy) knows where you were headed, and check in with them once you're safely out.


----------



## notelliot (Mar 6, 2008)

i love 15. that auditorium is definitely a nice spot to be. 

next time carry a muzzle, if you're quick enough that would take care of the dog! hahaha


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 6, 2008)

notelliot said:


> i love 15. that auditorium is definitely a nice spot to be.
> 
> next time carry a muzzle, if you're quick enough that would take care of the dog! hahaha


 

Naah Bread with peanut butter on it... That would keep the dog busy while you escape! That is if you can stop laughing at the dogs reaction to the peanut butter.. lol


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 6, 2008)

Here are a bunch of buildings I have to get up the nerve to go/sneak through.

Albion Normal College...
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://crapo.senate.gov/images/idaho/historical_buildings/cassia-school2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://crapo.senate.gov/idaho/historical_buildings/cassia_county.cfm&h=292&w=290&sz=23&hl=en&start=3&um=1&tbnid=kO9VNaNBicvuUM:&tbnh=115&tbnw=114&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dalbion%2Bnormal%2Bcollege%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26rlz%3D1T4GFRC_enUS215US215%26sa%3DN


----------



## Scott7117 (Mar 6, 2008)

Great stuff man.

I really like the creepiness in the shots.


----------



## LostInPa (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks for the comments
not all those shots are in pa 
Abandoned asylums and all kinds of other places are all over.
You just have to know where to look.
The first few shots are from a state school near philadelphia, pa and the last few are from an asylum in ct.

big bully
thanks for the spot, ill have to head out there


----------



## dab_20 (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow, awesome pictures... just try not to get caught next time! haha #2 is definitely my favorite... really creepy feeling.


----------



## SCHNOOBS (Mar 7, 2008)

Bravo #14
some of them however I feel would be better if they were black and white.


----------



## High Rouleur (Mar 7, 2008)

I always love your stuff!  It has such a Stephen King movie feel to it.  #2 is incredible!

Your arrest story cracks me up...like the cops here in Harrisburg don't have anything better to do than mess with someone trying to take photos.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Brilliantly awesome shooting.   :hail::hail:​


----------



## ptcruza (Mar 8, 2008)

To the Waverly and TP Hospital statement... Did you see that place on Ghosthunters??? I wouldnt mind going there myself. BUT... NEVER ALONE! LOL.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 8, 2008)

LostInPa said:


> thanks for the comments
> not all those shots are in pa
> Abandoned asylums and all kinds of other places are all over.
> You just have to know where to look.
> ...


 

It's all the way in Idaho, but from the building that I had a guided tour of, it would be some incredible shooting!


----------



## LostInPa (Mar 8, 2008)

ptcruza said:


> To the Waverly and TP Hospital statement... Did you see that place on Ghosthunters??? I wouldnt mind going there myself. BUT... NEVER ALONE! LOL.



im not into the "ghost hunter" thing at all
the theater pictured though was featured on VH1's celebrity paranormal something or other...


----------



## cpelsy2k1 (Mar 8, 2008)

You should have told the cops you were a pro photographer and just shown the cops the pictures you took! Once again this is a fantastic set. I was beginning to wonder how you got into all of these abandoned places...now i know, to get pictures this good you've got to risk it but hey the results were worth it!


----------



## ztekneq (Mar 8, 2008)

what lense you shootin


----------



## edge0freason (Mar 8, 2008)

haha, i love breaking into abandoned places and shooting. its the new fad for kids around my parts (Ohio). i second the previous post, what lenses are you using, especially for the slide shot?


----------



## LostInPa (Mar 9, 2008)

cpelsy2k1 said:


> You should have told the cops you were a pro photographer and just shown the cops the pictures you took! Once again this is a fantastic set. I was beginning to wonder how you got into all of these abandoned places...now i know, to get pictures this good you've got to risk it but hey the results were worth it!



thank you!
i dont think people realize how much myself and others like me risk every time we go out to these places.
There's normally 24hr security, cops, fences, cameras, alarms, and thats not even mentioning the sheer dander of just being inside these places.


imagine taking a stroll through here... you have to use a ladder to get around!







one fall could mean death...









and these guys dont mess around....








try getting over this unclimbable 16ft fence














its no joke.
Dont trespass!
You'll get arrested or die!

(or maybe you wont. After 20+ asylums and hundreds of other buildings, it took em 7 years to catch me! i did almost die a couple times though... )

oh, and i use either my ****ty kit lens or if available a 10-22mm


----------



## GwHizzKid (Mar 9, 2008)

wow all great shots! what a great find, the place is perfect for a random photo shoot!


----------

